# 3-man limit of grouper! 10/7/09!!!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just kidding...

set of to the edge with jjam, and dylan, with mingos on the brain... lol. rough as hell in the pass, outgoing tide and SW wind made it a solid 2-4, but once we got outside of bouy 1&2 it was nice 1-2 and we headed south at 24mph... passed a decent rip about 1 mile north of the edge... crappy water on the north side with pretty decent water on the south side... scattered flyers, no grass, no debris. put lines out and trolled for a bit... 

shotgun goes off(black/purple stretch) dumps a bit of line and comes unglued... either a small hooter or king, didn't get a good look at 'em... few minutes later, naked bally hoo out the back gets slammed, decent dolphin, jumps and comes unbuttoned.... this happens 2 more times, dolphin eat naked ballyhoo and hit the eject button. i eventually get pissed and suggest we find a good bottom spot and commence to killing sh!t.

bump around for a few and anchor up on a good drop off... start catching mingos pretty quick with the occasional RRL or porgy in the mix... a scamp and a lane snapper to add a bit of a mix...

caught a king and a few cudas on live mingos up top (sorry, i'm a pier rat, i have to king fish even though i'm offshore)... lost a stud king in the 35lb range to a shark...

the entire time we were chunking to try to get some blackfin behind the boat, they eventually showed at the worst possible moment, sharks everywhere and we're all hooked up w/ mingos... i get a rod free and tie up while jimmy and dylan chunk like madmen... took a few times pulling it away from the sharks before a tuna ate it... he dumped the 20lb line off that tld quick, fast and in a hurry... and then got slammed by a bastard shark.

caught what we thought was our limit of mingos(dylan is an idiot and can't count to 30, so we had 28)...

let's see, what else was eventful... had a pidgeon land on the boat 29 miles from land... he hung out for a while... tag on each leg.

i caught a scary freakin eel...

commercial boats were everywhere... 4 or so bandit boats, and a commercial mackerel boat...

also got stopped by FWC as we came in, officer clark was very nice and had us back on our way in less than 5 minutes.
































































enjoy.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip, I love me some Mingo's.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job on the mingos and good report...glad some are getting out or at least reporting...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a lot of fun and always enjoy my time with you knuckle heads...We did get roped a few times by some big critters..caught some big cudas on 12lb....Wish we would of landed those dolphin and tuna but well def get them another day..Jimmy had us set up in a good hole..Sharks were thick..It was cool seeing the tuna come in the chunkin lane...We had to snatch the chunks away from the sharks and wait for the tuna..Thanks again Jimmy...You are da man..:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yeah..When I saw the eel all I was thinking about was that post about the guys that got that 6 ft..Get that thing out of here!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You're all lucky to have escaped with your lives after that episode with the killer eel


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good. Nice day.

Scott


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the report and pics. good day


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice mess of mingos


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys were a blast to have on board the lost bound train like always...I certainly enjoy fishing withdetermined and knowledgeable anglers that trulystay after it..and that eel was funnier than ever...I was with Dylan flashing back to the prior post on here..and glad you didn't sling that thing in the boat..

Also, thanks for providing all the bait, sharing your knowledge of rigging baits and setting out a nice spread that proved to be productive even if they did keep hitting the eject button:banghead...LOL

We'll get 'em next time for sure! :letsdrink 

Oh, and the only thing missing to round out the lbt crew was Joe Z and his funnier than shit wise cracks.

Jimmy


----------



## Howie1eod (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like you had fun. Great report.


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet....nice mess of fish.


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Whatever happened to the days where you fished until all fish boxes wouldn't shut and neither would the 120qt cooler. Mooved from P-cola/Destin area in '99 at age 12. Have missed it since. Now fishing the atlantic having to go 40 miles to hit 100' of water and where the regs have pretty much shut down bottom fishing. Appears to be the same in the gulf now. I can remember being 6/7/8 yrs old and putting 40 mingos 20 triggers 10 red snapper in the box alone myself along with the other 3-5 ppl on the boat. Nice catch. Almost isn't worth it these days to spend a couple hundred bux to fish and bring home 30lbs of fish.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you are right to an extent..I always have a blast with those guys no matter if we dont have a whole lot or not..We always come back with something though! If we would of caught those dolphin and tuna we hooked youd be singing a diff tune..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Pigeon.



Check these links out that I found. Looks like the band has something on it that ends in a C



http://www.nbrconline.com/







This was another link that lead me to the Birminham Club.



http://pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm



To each his own I guess.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to hurt anyones feelings. But the days of going fishing on your own or friends boat and catching your moneys worth has been gone for a VERY LONG time. You have a better chance of doing that on a head boat.....

The way I see it; Friends are for ever and getting out and being together is what it is all about!! Catching fish is a plus..

I'm headed out tomorrow and will post wed about our trip..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Those pigeons are held to some high standards:





Judging Standards



* The bird must turn over backwards, spinning quickly like a ball.

* The bird must fall vertically with the appearance of a straight line from start to finish.

* The bird should finish cleanly and not tail ride or plate roll at the end.

* Loose, Slow, Sloppy, and/or plate rollers should not be scored.

* Birds that roll less than 10 ft. should not be scored.

* The bird must roll from the kit and must return to the kit before it can be scored again. If the bird rolls prior to rejoining the kit it does not score and is considered an out bird until it rejoins the kit.







Integrity



The judge shall NOT score anything that does not meet his standard for adequate quality and depth or duration of performance. This competition is for ROLLERS and not tumblers! Roller flying is a subjective sport and the judge may have to make allowances for extraordinary circumstances. In any case, the judge's decision is final and anyone verbally or physically attacking the judge will be disqualified from the fly and may be banned from future NBRC events.


----------

